# Most helpful breed of dog?!



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Are Vizslas the most 'helpful' breed of dog out there? Or is there one more interested in what's going on?! I'm not sure it is possible to he more curious than Morris.

Just packing hospital bag, I figure he should be allowed to help and investigate as much as he likes so smells get familiar sooner rather than later. He was SUPER helpful when we were organising the clothes into sizes across the nursery floor


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah, the helpful Hungarian house elf. Yes, we have one too  His favorite is doing the laundry. All I have to do is open the dryer door and he comes running. Our weim pup is not nearly as helpful, except when it comes to the dishwasher. She thinks she's our pre-rinse cycle!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Especially helpfull when getting dressed.
Sox for sure, and shirts, oh and pants, most hats too, plus shoes!!!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Brings you TP when your out.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

really helpful when I'm lacing up my boots, apparently I can't see properly so Ruby "helps" by licking my eyeballs haha!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout helps put away food I forgot on the counter. Silly me! It should go in the fridge. She's also quite good about placing my shoes in more convenient locations around the house, such as upstairs on my bed, out in the yard, or under the dining table. She's recently taken to washing my ears, saving me quite a bit on q-tips.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Ours seems to think my husband and I need to be chaperoned all of the time. She also seems to think the laundry needs to be put away on the floor. Forget raking leaves..... she attacks the rake and chases blowing leaves. How's that for the most helpful dog ever?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah likes to help me type by sitting in my lap. When she decides I need to think for a few moments before continuing, she will throw her head over my shoulder effectively pushing me back from the keyboard.

She helped me change a smoke detector battery once. After she goosed me while I was on the ladder, she decided that perhaps the couch was a better place for her. Sure enough, when the chirping started this last time, she got up and took herself directly to the couch. She wouldn't move until the chirping stopped and I gave her the all-clear.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I Do Believe Helpful and Hungarian both start with an H... Which is most assuredly why these dogs are ... as they are...??

I can not even describe to you what a better hole digger Mr. Ferguson is .. than Me.
If I begin to weed, or tidy the garden, plant a potatoes, or even carry the shovel around the yard... He his ALL OVER IT!!! Have you ever heard the word CAVERN??? OH YEAH!!!
And I can't even think of being helpful, with out considering how he transforms the arrangement of the family room rug, pillows on the sofa, the paw prints on the wall under the family room window, dog beds askew as he does the WILD THING around the house. 
I Know it ia all normal.."repeat" Normal Vizsla Behavior... and I love it... But Truly... WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes... Very Helpful!!


----------



## Duke_of_Birds (Aug 6, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of Duke helping me work on one of my jeep projects (my wife loves my projects).


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Love that second picture!

Morris helped polish my boots this morning. I laid out the newspaper, he laid on the newspaper! Sorted.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June helps strip my bed almost daily, even if I've just made it. She crawls under the sheets at the top, but after napping she crawls out the bottom. Effectively stripping everything off the bed with her.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't think there is one item in my house that hasn't been investigated and drooled upon! Today I was cleaning the house and I couldn't shake Cash, he was my shadow and inspecting everything that I touched. Then tonight I was making cupcakes and he wasn't content to just be in the kitchen with me, he had to be touching me - he had me pinned up against the counter while I was frosting the cupcakes! Add Penny to the mix and I can't turnaround without tripping on a red furry bundle. You've got to love these crazy munchkins and thank goodness they are around to oversee what we are doing - how would we survive without them?!

Here are my kitchen helpers tonight:


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Penny is very "helpful". She likes to help make the bed by sitting on top of the blankets I am trying to move. She helps me mark papers by attacking the pen I am writing with. And, mostly she helps my wipe up messes, resulting in my hand ending up more wet from her tongue than whatever I am cleaning is wet from my cloth.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

HA I love this thread! 

Lazlo is the resident "dish poocher'... the first cleaning cycle of the dishwasher. Lazlo also likes to help oxygenate the dirt outside, preparing it for flower-planting. He also likes to clean the bin, help me put on my socks and relocate my slippers to spots that are convenient. What a thoughful pooch!


----------



## EuroVizion (Jun 8, 2014)

After six months together with Ivy, recalling the "Hungarian House Elf" comment makes me smile and keep the special sense of humor a Vizsla home probably requires. Somebody should make that comment into a T Shirt. I'd like that under the Christmas tree.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess June heard me telling my husband that we need to think about replacing our redwood fence, after the first of the year.
She must have not heard *After the first of the year part*. I caught her yesterday chewing and trying to rip some of the boards off at the bottom. Then because the other two dogs wanted to be just as helpful as her, they decided to join in. Looks like Saturdays hunt, will be fence building instead.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The term should V - GOD HELP ME - every step & breath I take - PIKE is there 2 help me - in the truck he lets me know every store we pass that gives treats - after a day in the field - the command giddy up ( get in the truck ) is ignored - on the way out of the house with long gun in hand - PIKE will jump thru a open window 2 get this show on the road !!!!!! when coming home PIKE sits at the front door 2 greet & sniff me 2 C if I've been cheating - DOES anyone have a good DIVORCE lawyer !!!!!! LOL


----------

